# ABS Light and Service Light Stays ON



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi
I'm wondering if anybody would know how to fix this?
My Cruze keeps its ABS light on upon starting the car and as I drive, after a few meters of driving the service light comes on.
From my knowledge if the ABS light is on it cannot function while the vehicle is being driven.
I had the car checked at my local auto shop and they can't seem to reset it.
Had this since 30k km but haven't had the time to fix it. 

2012 Chevrolet Cruze
5MT 1.8 Gas LS 
40k km
Made in Korea

I would really appreciate your comments thank you


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You'll need to find a better shop that can diagnose what's wrong with the ABS system. In a lot of cars, the usual ABS problem is a broken wire to the wheel sensor. But it could also be a bad pump. You need someone who can pull the codes and understand what's going on. It's unlikely to be a simple fix that the average owner can do.


----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

@ChevyGuy: Thanks for the info. this same car had a trouble code last time but it was for a check engine light, it was easily cleared last time by a relative of mine who owns a OBD Scanner. Will that same scanner work for for reading whats wrong in the service light or abs?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It might.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

raphaelmarkustante said:


> Will that same scanner work for for reading whats wrong in the service light or abs?


Some scanners can read ABS codes - but not all. It's worth a try.


----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry for the long wait 
But I finally fixed this problem! thanks to BLUE DRIVER i was able to scan my car's ABS codes and with a simple clear command the light stays off!
added to that i had my abs sensors cleaned and now the car runs good!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for the final resolution information on your ABS system.


----------

